

Microsoft encountered shortages of Xbox Kinect controllers - SheerazRaza
http://www.geekword.net/kinect-shortage/

======
sheikhali
It's important that Microsoft gets out of this crisis ASAP.

~~~
brudgers
Standard Web Journalism:

An Apple product where demand exceeds manufacturing capacity is a great
success.

A Microsoft product where demand exceeds manufacturing capacity is a crisis.

